# Eggshell Finish Confusion



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The sheen should cure to a lower gloss level in 30 days. Whether it is what you wanted is another matter and decisions should have been made with a sheen sampler for the brand of paint used. The steps from flat to gloss can be very different from paint to paint. What constitutes eggshell can end up a very subjective choice.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Very true- different manufacturers vary between eggshell and satin sheens, as there is no distinct standard. Matte finishes are flat paints with a slight angular sheen to allow washability. The initial sheen will generally flatten during curing. A heavily tinted color (applied heavy to provide coverage) can appear glossy initially. Light reflectance for the ceiling and from the windows in the room can have a substantial influence on appearance.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Live with it awhile , you will adjust to it and after a month or so it will be forgotten


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Major paint manufacturers submit their paints to MPI (Master Painter's Institute) These paints have to meet their testing criteria and standards they have established for the industry. Gloss levels have been standardized by them with specific terminology. The levels listed are on a standard 60-degree gloss meter:
*Gloss Level 1*

*a traditional matte finish - flat*

*maximum 5 units*

*Gloss Level 2*
*a high side sheen flat - a 'velvet-like' finish*
*maximum 10 units*
*Gloss Level 3*
*a traditional 'eggshell-like' finish*
*10-25 units*
*Gloss Level 4*
*a 'satin-like `finish*
*20-35 units*
*Gloss Level 5*
*a traditional semi-gloss*
*35-70 units*
*Gloss Level 6*
*a traditional gloss*
*70-85 units*
*Gloss Level 7*
*a high gloss*
*more than 85 units*​Alkyd or oil-base sheens take about 30 days to achieve their gloss level and it will diminish over the years. Acrylics attain their sheen level very quickly and they hold it for years.

Notice that eggshell starts at 10 and a satin finishes at 35 - right where semi-gloss begins. Manufacturers can vary within the range so one's may look more or less shiny than the other's. They still must be within MPI's range to be acceptable.

Don’t let these guys snow you.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am affraid the sheen you see now will basicly be what you get when the paint cures.


----------

